# Fresh Snow



## BlackSheep (Feb 28, 2013)

Shot these from the balcony this morning. Sadly didn't have enough time to get anything at ground level, had to go to work. But it was nice to have the snow, we don't get that much here in Toronto normally.


----------



## oldhippy (Feb 28, 2013)

number 2 catches my eye.  like children dancing. mystical


----------



## Designer (Feb 28, 2013)

They're both very beautiful.  Thank you!


----------



## squirrels (Feb 28, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Rick58 (Feb 28, 2013)

Very nice. Tones and exposure are outstanding work. I'm jealous :hail:


----------



## timor (Feb 28, 2013)

It was a charming morning in Toronto today. To bad it didn't last too long, possibly the last chance this winter to catch such a sight. Very nice. Which park is it ?


----------



## jbkm1994 (Feb 28, 2013)

These are beautiful pictures...I wish we had that here in Oklahoma.


----------



## MiFleur (Feb 28, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## LightMatters (Mar 1, 2013)

Glad you took the time to take a couple shots before work.  These are exquisite!  When I saw the second one, my first reaction was, "Oh, the tree roots are so cold, they're dancing."  But I like oldhippy's "like children dancing" better.


----------



## BlackSheep (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments!

Timor, that's the Humber River near the corner of Kipling Avenue and Steeles Ave. W.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Lovely! #2 is wonderful!


----------



## KenC (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice!  Exposures are perfect, so the snow looks like real snow.

I didn't realize Toronto doesn't get much - people in Rochester say it snows constantly there - you must be usually upwind from the lake.


----------



## timor (Mar 1, 2013)

BlackSheep said:


> Timor, that's the Humber River near the corner of Kipling Avenue and Steeles Ave. W.


OK. I know, where is it, looks more interesting than the part of Humber River I live by near Weston and Sheppard.


----------



## timor (Mar 1, 2013)

KenC said:


> Nice!  Exposures are perfect, so the snow looks like real snow.
> 
> I didn't realize Toronto doesn't get much - people in Rochester say it snows constantly there - you must be usually upwind from the lake.


It was a real lol snow, just very, very wet, didn't last on the trees too long, by 11AM the branches didn't have any snow anymore. Rochester and Buffalo are in so called snow belt, a specific conditions created by lakes configuration (lake effect snow). It is not uncommon to get up to 6 feet of that in 24 hours there, while in Toronto nothing.


----------



## BlackSheep (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for your compliments Charlie and Ken!

Yep, Ken, it's true- we don't get much snow here, the northeast USA gets way more than we do normally. If we want to see real snow we typically have to drive about 2 hours out from the city to find it.

Timor, yeah this part of the Humber is really nice, we have deer, hawks, herons, coyotes, etc., etc. It's hard to believe we're living within the city limits when we look out from the balcony


----------



## BlackSheep (Mar 8, 2013)

Just adding one more shot to this, I'm trying to decide if I like the horizontal tree shot or this vertical one better to print & hang. With the vertical, I like the gradation at the top, but on the other hand the horizontal version has that "majical" feel that oldhippy mentioned. Your thoughts are appreciated...


----------



## Mully (Mar 8, 2013)

I hate snow from living in Boston for so long ...but your images make me wish it would snow here in NC


----------



## ceeboy14 (Mar 8, 2013)

BlackSheep said:


> Just adding one more shot to this, I'm trying to decide if I like the horizontal tree shot or this vertical one better to print & hang. With the vertical, I like the gradation at the top, but on the other hand the horizontal version has that "majical" feel that oldhippy mentioned. Your thoughts are appreciated...



In my humble opinion, be it ever so humble, I think the vertical loses that whimsy the first one exhibits. It is stronger graphically, but not nearly as lyrical.


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 8, 2013)

I agree. It does lose something in portrait mode


----------



## BlackSheep (Mar 8, 2013)

ceeboy14 said:


> In my humble opinion, be it ever so humble, I think the vertical loses that whimsy the first one exhibits. It is stronger graphically, but not nearly as lyrical.



Exactly what I was thinking, thanks to you and Rick for the confirmation!

Ha Mully, watch what you wish for, I've heard it's been getting colder down there over the past couple of years, you might just get snow!


----------



## mishele (Mar 8, 2013)

#2....:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## BlackSheep (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks Mishele!


----------



## ceeboy14 (Mar 9, 2013)

mishele said:


> #2....:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:




You're just a pushover for a fancy dance.


----------



## mishele (Mar 9, 2013)

The lines those tree trunks make are kinda sexy.


----------

